# Good beans for a Hario dripper?



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got a Hario dripper / pourover for Christmas. I've only got espresso beans at the moment - what are some nice beans to try with the dripper, and what kind of grind should I be using? Thanks.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

In my own experience/opinion with brewed coffee it isn't possible to say than a particular bean consistently goes well with a particular brew method because the beans are always changing.

How about this... take a look at Two Day Coffee's website. There you can sort/filter by various characteristics to help find something that appeals to you.

https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/our-coffees


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Grind-wise... it kind of depends on your other parameters, but grind fine enough so that your brew time is around 2min30s...as a starting point.

See http://www.brewmethods.com for tutorials


----------



## philbee (Sep 13, 2011)

Great, thank you. I've never ordered from there but will do so today. Woo!


----------

